# 2015 A3 Sedan Interior colour selection?



## audivirgin (Jan 25, 2014)

Purchasing the a3 soon. Price conscious so probably picking the Ibis white. Also considering the Brilliant red but dont want the car to be too flashy...

I'm having trouble picking an interior. Black is the easy choice but I've always liked a colored interior. The Lunar Silver is looking good in pictures and surprisingly so is the brown. As you can tell, I can't decide.

What combos(specifically interior) are other people considering?

Thanks.


----------



## lotuselan (Apr 9, 2008)

All black is dark, especially if you tint the windows. I know that sounds obvious but spend some time in a lighter colored interior and you will appreciate it.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

White over brown would be sharp, IMO.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## audivirgin (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for both of the above .

I agree the black is a bit dark. I don't think I'm going to go in that direction.

Was originally drawn to the white but feel it might be hard to clean and, mixed with a white exterior(my current choice)
it could be a bit much. If it was truly a gray or dark silver I'd be ok, but in Canada the website makes it look very white. Think the official title is titanium grey.

Related to this: Is the color of the interior I'm picking just for the seats or for the doors trim and front console as well?. Hard to determine for sure from the brochure and website.

Thanks


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

audivirgin said:


> Thanks for both of the above .
> 
> I agree the black is a bit dark. I don't think I'm going to go in that direction.
> 
> ...


Based on the Canadian order guide....


1) All cars have black dash
2) All S-line cars have black headliner
3) All S-line cars have black leather seats
4) All non S-line cars have lunar silver headliner, except for if you get brown leather seat, which you will get black headliner even for non-Sline

Hope this helps.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The interior color is used for the "bottom half" of the interior and the seats. The top half of the dash is black and the bottom half is the interior color. The door cards are the same way--just under the window is black (part with the door release and trim) and the armrest is the interior color. Headliner color will determine the pillar color.

The U.S. configurator shows the different interiors--just click on the right arrow at the right side until you get to the interior picture once you select the interior color.


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

I just spent the day at the Detroit Auto Show, and Audi was kind enough to have several A3 variations to compare, here are a few top line thoughts.

The white A3 sedan had the Chestnut Brown interior. Honestly I was not impressed with the color. The online pictures of Chestnut Brown look much darker and well textured. In reality it was much more of a smooth dark beige, like a creamed coffee, than a textured brown leather like a high end messenger bag. 

The Red Cabriolet had the Titamium Silver. This is a nice warm medium 30-40% grey and I liked it a lot. I felt it really lightened up the cabin. I have a B5 Passat with titanium silver leather, and have not had any issues with cleaning. Side note- don't expect to put much more than a duffel bag in the back seat of the cab, but overall the car looks great!

And the black- I'm referencing the Sepang Blue S3, because that was where I spent most of my time. The black is not really pitch black, it's more of a 85% charcoal black. It did not feel like sitting in a black hole inside, and I must say the Audi exclusive blue stitching was subtle, yet striking in its attention to detail.

For me, brown is off the list. Now it's a matter of availability of Titanium grey on the Sport seats, and how much will the Audi Exclusive blue stitching cost if I go black


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

we have a brown interior in our TT. I wasn't sure about it initially, but it's really grown on me and we get a lot of compliments.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

p.r.walker said:


> The Red Cabriolet had the Titamium Silver. This is a nice warm medium 30-40% grey and I liked it a lot. I felt it really lightened up the cabin. I have a B5 Passat with titanium silver leather, and have not had any issues with cleaning. Side note- don't expect to put much more than a duffel bag in the back seat of the cab, but overall the car looks great!


I agree that the red Cabriolet looked great with its grey interior but I'm 99% certain that it was not Titanium but instead _Cloud Grey_, an Exclusive color. If memory serves, they showed it on a few cars at Detroit (which felt a bit like a promo for the Exclusive program since so many cars had been customized on Audi's stand). 

I haven't seen it in person, yet, but Titanium Grey seems to be quite a bit lighter and with a hint of beige. It's what I plan to order, though I am a bit concerned about care: my 2009 A3 was Luxor Beige inside and certain kinds of denim would bleed into the seats.

Oh, and here's another vote wishing Chestnut was a more raw leather treatment with some real grain to it...


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

Unfortunately, Chestnut brown is not as dark what you show on your TT. If it was, it would still be in the running. A quick image search- I found this 










More milk in the coffee, less dark chocolate. I would recommend seeing chestnut brown in person before you order.


----------



## audivirgin (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the chestnut brown picture and other replies. I have googled it a number of times but the pictures I see all look different. Hard to determine which one would be exactly mIne. Agreed the brown that I see is not as sexy as the brown on Audis website. Not sure if I'm going to veto it, but it has dropped on my list.

This puts titanium grey as the current favorite. However I am concerned that the same thing might occur. I order it off the when it arrives it's 10 times brighter than I thought(don't like the idea of a totally white interior)

This is the picture that continues to draw me to the titanium grey interior. Do you feel it's accurate?... Okay not sure how to add pictures to this post. The picture looks a lot like the Audis website...


----------



## audivirgin (Jan 25, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> Based on the Canadian order guide....
> 
> 
> 1) All cars have black dash
> ...


While I agree this matches the Canadian order guide, there is some inconsistency when compared to the Audi Canada online "build your A3". It states the dashboard is black for Black leather and Chestnut brown leather. However, it states the dashboard is Titatium Grey for the Titanium Grey leather choice. Does that mean just the bottom half of the dash is grey (like another poster stated), or the whole dash?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

audivirgin said:


> While I agree this matches the Canadian order guide, there is some inconsistency when compared to the Audi Canada online "build your A3". It states the dashboard is black for Black leather and Chestnut brown leather. However, it states the dashboard is Titatium Grey for the Titanium Grey leather choice. Does that mean just the bottom half of the dash is grey (like another poster stated), or the whole dash?


When I said all cars have black dash, I meant the top half.


----------



## audivirgin (Jan 25, 2014)

Cool. Wasnt so much arguing as trying to understand the website. Like the idea of the Chestnut Brown more, if the whole dash was still black.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

audivirgin said:


> Cool. Wasnt so much arguing as trying to understand the website. Like the idea of the Chestnut Brown more, if the whole dash was still black.


If you are uncertain about your color choice, I'd highly recommend you to wait till you can see them all before you decide. I mean....you will be seeing the interior whenever you are driving the car......no room to pick the wrong choice..... :laugh:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

p.r.walker said:


> The white A3 sedan had the Chestnut Brown interior. Honestly I was not impressed with the color. The online pictures of Chestnut Brown look much darker and well textured. In reality it was much more of a smooth dark beige, like a creamed coffee, than a textured brown leather like a high end messenger bag.


i don't see any beige in the chestnut brown interior on my Q5 (horrible pic but the tone is ok). i would definately get esp with piano black instead of aluminum accents (al least its real metal and not plastic though)


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

audivirgin said:


> Think the official title is titanium grey.


I never saw titanium grey until I picked up my car. I was surprised how much white there was in something called grey. My mother in law took off her shoes when she sat in the back. I did buy a set of black mats to put in the back seats. And I use the black mats in the front for the Winter.

How dirty it gets will likely depend on your habits. I don't have young children, pets, and I don't spend any time in drive thrus eating in the car.

For me the interior is a delight to sit in. Going back to an all black interior would not be something to look forward to.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> i don't see any beige in the chestnut brown interior on my Q5 (horrible pic but the tone is ok). i would definately get esp with piano black instead of aluminum accents (al least its real metal and not plastic though)


This is essentially my wife's allroad interior. I like it overall, even if it's a bit grimly dark. Still, good for keeping clean!


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> i don't see any beige in the chestnut brown interior on my Q5 (horrible pic but the tone is ok). i would definately get esp with piano black instead of aluminum accents (al least its real metal and not plastic though)


You can get S-line on the Q5 2.0T in Canada? Lucky!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Maybe this will be of value; maybe it won't. George just posted an Audi Exclusive R8 on the front page, and it's got a healthy amount of Chestnut Brown on the interior.

Have a look: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...lusive-r8-spyder-v10-bentley-silverlake-blue/


----------



## v6er (Dec 18, 2000)

Go for the light interior. We've got it in our other Audi and love it - makes the interior feel more roomy - and its definitely not as hot in the summer. Yes it will 'show' dirt more than a darker interior which will just force you to actually clean your leather every so often. Other than dirt, the other thing is as the leather wears it'll show more than on a darker color (creasing on the bolsters for example). But after 4 years ours has held up very well.


----------



## audivirgin (Jan 25, 2014)

```

```
I strongly considered the titanium grey [white] interior, for all of the reasons you say. And in the pictures it looks damn fine.

In the end I ordered the chestnut brown interior. Got it with the ibis white. Gambling a bit on brown but only live once.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

ChrisFu said:


> You can get S-line on the Q5 2.0T in Canada? Lucky!


didn't realize this was a canada-only thing. sline exterior esp the rear is a must



audivirgin said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> In the end I ordered the chestnut brown interior. Got it with the ibis white. Gambling a bit on brown but only live once.


thats the same combo on the q5. trust me its not a gamble, works very well


----------

